
Think you need a 2000 sqft house to be comfortable? Think again - gamechangr
https://thinksaveretire.com/think-you-need-a-2000-sqft-house-to-be-comfortable-think-again/
======
oldmancoyote
1) I would be more impressed by the map if the cooking and eating areas were
removed from the data as the sleeping area has been and then the results re-
normalized. We are compelled to use these areas. The issue in this article is
where do we spend our DISCRETIONARY time and is that space significantly
utilized.

2) Having designed and built multiple houses, I felt compelled by the cost of
land and other irreducible costs and by the demands of the market to build 3
bedroom - 2 bath houses. On the opposite side, today buyers are compelled to
buy such houses because that is largely all that is available.

3) I sympathize with the values expressed in the article. I spend 6 months of
the year living in about 110 square feet in the woods. The rest of the year I
have to live in a mostly empty 3 bedroom - 2 bath house, because that is all I
could buy.

------
eberkund
I think this article is based on a false premise: that you are somehow wasting
money because your mortgage is going towards space you aren't using. Real
estate is not the same thing as car payments for a sports car or spending
money on designer clothes and eating at restaurants every night. Historically
real estate has appreciated or maintained its value very well so buy a large
home is helping build your net worth. What is the author of this article
suggesting people do with their money instead?

